# Elgin Tool Box?



## abqpropguy (Dec 19, 2015)

I just picked this bike up this past week. It is entirely in pieces but looks complete. It has the handle bars, forks, tires and wheels, rack, seat and kickstand.


*I think its an Elgin......anyone have thoughts on year make and model?*


The neck for the handlebars is gorgeous.....I will post pics of that soon!


















*It looks like G 751*


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2015)

Either Elgin, or more commonly badged Mercury. Nice


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Either Elgin, or more commonly badged Mercury. Nice




Yes. It's either a Mercury, or a Mercury built Elgin. Nice find.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2015)

catfish said:


> Yes. It's either a Mercury, or a Mercury built Elgin. Nice find.




Or Murray built


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)

This is a late 30s frame. I don't think they changed their name to Murray till the 40s or 50s. 



fordmike65 said:


> Or Murray built


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 19, 2015)

I thought murray built Elgins had curved seat posts.  Not always the case?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 19, 2015)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I thought murray built Elgins had curved seat posts.  Not always the case?




I think i found my answer in another discussion...


----------



## hcdsign (Dec 20, 2015)

Just a little info..

Murray made Elgins for Sears as their store specific brand.  Later models (postwar) were named JC Higgins
Mercury was Murrays brand that they sold to the rest of the world.
Arched seat tube Elgins were built 1941-42


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 20, 2015)

And just to add to the above post, the frames were built at the same time with straight tube frames available a little earlier and were more of a "standard" frame and the curved more deluxe or outfitted according to catalogs...


----------



## abqpropguy (Jan 13, 2016)

Great info everyone!

*And another Elgin has come into my life! As before, complete but entirely in pieces. 
*
I will post pics later this evening


----------



## abqpropguy (Jan 13, 2016)

*As promised here are the pics.......if anyone has info on this bike (based off the frame) Please let me know!*


----------



## tryder (Jan 13, 2016)

I get "invalid attachment" you might want to re-post your pics.

I have a black one with a tank just like that.  It has a Mercury head badge.
I have some old pics that I will have to scan tomorrow before I post.


----------



## abqpropguy (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks tryder! I think I fixed the link/attachment!


*Please look and see what you guys think......perhaps a year and model?*


----------



## tryder (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,
I can see your Elgin head badge now. Very nice.
I aquired my toolbox tank in a trade after I aquired my Mercury frame.  The headbadge is on my dresser but you can see the outline of a Mercuy headbadge on the head tube.  My frame looks to be the same as yours...





Here is another photo with my old dog Gulliver.  Yes, I am pretty sure the fenders are incorrect...I have since aquired a different fork and fenders...I do not have a photo of the toolbox door...  





I still need a Mercury truss rod bracket and perhaps truss rods...

My friend Chris has a beautiful complete original paint Mercury.  The paint scheme on his tank is similar to the one on yours.  I can't remember if his has the toolbox door. 
Perhaps he will post some pictures at some point.  Its an awesome bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's my '37 Mercury. Similar to the second frame/tank you've picked up.


----------



## abqpropguy (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the inspirational pics guys.....I did not know about the Mercury's! They are great looking bikes!!


----------



## BASHER76 (Jan 15, 2016)

Late 30s Mercury frame ( changed to Murray in the 40s) it looks almost exactly like my 1947 Murray built JC Higgins except for the dropouts and the tank.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 15, 2016)

tryder said:


> Hi,
> I can see your Elgin head badge now. Very nice.
> I aquired my toolbox tank in a trade after I aquired my Mercury frame.  The headbadge is on my dresser but you can see the outline of a Mercuy headbadge on the head tube.  My frame looks to be the same as yours...
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, I don't have any digital pictures of my Mercury, I've had it for that long... These bikes also came as Hiawathas.
Chris


----------

